# Spring Loaded Nuts



## skiprat (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's another pic of my Wk4 pen challenge entry. The hardest part to make was bending the stainless welding rod for the spring. 
I didn't do the knurling on the grip. My knurler can only do a narrow band, this piece was from a broken pencil. The aluminium nuts are transport caps on stuff my company makes in USA. Getting the anodizing off was a nightmare.
The PR is my first mix


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh My!  That is downright beautiful!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 31, 2008)

Very creative, AS USUAL!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats a ripper Steve!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 31, 2008)

Simply amazing.  When ever we start to wonder what more can be done in a few inches between a nib and a finial you remind us of the endless possibilities.


----------



## R2 (Jan 31, 2008)

A GCP. Beautiful,stunning, magnifico!![][:X]


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just outstanding! Once again you have managed two think outside of the box.
Very nice looking PR.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 31, 2008)

Next time you need to remove anodizing use EZOff oven cleaner. Put the parts in a baggie and spray the cleaner in almost immediatley it will start to disolve the anodizing. once all the color is removed wash the parts good in plenty of water to neutralize the acid. Make sure that the ezoff you use is not the no smell kind use the good old smelly stuff. I have used this many times and works like a champ.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 31, 2008)

Larry, that is a fantastic tip, thanks It would have saved me hours of sanding. There were some deep scratches through the anodizing that I had to sand out anyway, but in the main it would have really really helped.[xx(]


I also recieved another cool tip on knurling via e-mail. As soon as I try it out I will thank him online


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 31, 2008)

And this is exactly why I didn't bother with a submission, Steven.  Outstanding work as always![^]


----------



## loglugger (Jan 31, 2008)

They just keep geting better and better, as someone else said and I agree That is a Beautiful pen.
Bob
Spring loaded nuts, think I will leave that alone.


----------



## barkisini (Jan 31, 2008)

Swe-e-e-e-e-e-t!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> And this is exactly why I didn't bother with a submission, Steven.  Outstanding work as always![^]



Some of us know when we are "out of our depth".

Magnificent, Skippy.

But, so was the competition!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## CaptG (Jan 31, 2008)

Simply outstanding.  Way to go on another masterpiece.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great work on the pen and holder!


----------



## Tanner (Jan 31, 2008)

Very inventive and beautiful!!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, fantastic thinking Steve, I thought it was a Polygem blank at first, great casting![]


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 31, 2008)

Really! really! nice Steve!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 31, 2008)

That doesn't raise the bar just a bit!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 31, 2008)

great job once again skip!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome.............That would look good on anyones desk,especially mine.

Perry


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW!!!!! looks great really like the combo of the red with the design


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> That doesn't raise the bar just a bit!



Nope, a *whole* *bunch*!!!![][][]


What can I say? Just wonderful Skip! Great job on the pen....and PR too. But that *pen holder*, well, that is my favourite part!! (Or is it parts?)


As for the title......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 31, 2008)

Steven that is just awesome!!!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks to me like you nailed it. VERY nice!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 31, 2008)

Steve, I think if you stay at this awhile, you may get the hang of making totaly outrageous pens, your creativity astounds me....[][][][][^][^]


----------



## gwilki (Feb 4, 2008)

Man, that is beautiful, Steve. If you keep this up, you're bound to get it right real soon.


----------



## philb (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome pen and holder!

Still trying to work out how its all made, paut together and then sanded and buffed, while keeping all the detail of the bug nuts!!

Good Effort!!


----------



## simomatra (Feb 4, 2008)

Excelent work


----------



## VisExp (Feb 5, 2008)

Ever time I see one of you works of art I feel the tug of the "metal lathe vortex".  I'm trying to resist as I have so many ideas for my woodworking lathe and to little time.  You are going to have to stop posting as it's becoming harder and harder to resist!

(And from the far side of the big pond he hears an evil laugh,  BWAAAA HA HA, HA, resistance is futile [}][}][}])


----------



## csb333 (Feb 7, 2008)

You always have something new, fresh and clean. Great design once again! Chris


----------

